# harvest the bud save the plant



## CoolGuy (Jan 28, 2008)

can i cut all the buds off and save the rest of the plant? that way i can put it back into veg and make it a mother and clone it later.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 28, 2008)

yep, ask puffin afattay, he literally just told me about that in the shout box, ha.


----------



## BenDover (Jan 28, 2008)

From what I have read about re-vegging, it is too stressful on the plant to take all the buds off. It is best to take about 70-75%.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2008)

it is not so much the bud that you need to leave on, but the leaves. More leaves will be a healthy plant.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

but all the leaves like die off, and go yellow by harvest time anyways.....how do they turn around and go green again???

 and where do the buds grow next time around?  if you cut off all the bud sites???/  wheres bud gunna form?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 28, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> but all the leaves like die off, and go yellow by harvest time anyways.....how do they turn around and go green again???
> 
> and where do the buds grow next time around? if you cut off all the bud sites???/ wheres bud gunna form?


 
If planning on a reveg...should not cut out "N" so much. Then when you toss her back under 24/0 lights with veg ferts for about a month....new growth will start again. 
Like BenDover said...1/3-1/4 of plant should be left to reveg successfully. Like cloning some strains will be easier than others.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 28, 2008)

CoolGuy said:
			
		

> can i cut all the buds off and save the rest of the plant? that way i can put it back into veg and make it a mother and clone it later.


 
:hubba: YES you can.

just leave as much as you can, say 25 percent, leave the leaves and especially the lower buds.  then flip lights to 24/0 for 3-4 weeks(each grow is different, depends upon your space and variety/strain) and back to 12/12 again. new buds will form from new growth and in x number of weeks you can harvest and do it all over again.  simple enuf??


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 28, 2008)

if you go into the outdoor section have a look at my outdoor gurls an the 3monsters you see were indoor plants that i harvested from then revegged then put them outside an now there prety sizeable iam hoping a pound per plant when done so yes it does work just takes a couple or 3weeks before you see new growth is all


----------



## Fretless (Jan 29, 2008)

"Harvest the bud, save the plant" 

hmmm could be a country song.  I think Willie Nelson should do it.  He must be on the forum somewhere.  What do you say, Willie?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 29, 2008)

Say Hey Willie !!!

oops that was another Willie, eh.   :rofl:

Perhaps if you grow some Willie Nelson??  You know like (...grow it and He will come...)and maybe you revegg it, then get Willie to write it?

oops another movie, Willie wasnt even in it. Field of dreams I think?

Maybe you could write the song, and then put it on here, then ask Willie to sing it?  :fid:


----------

